# my fathers day catfish....only my second one



## aceman (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone....thought I would post a pic of my fathers day catfish....caught at Hargus using magic bait at about 3pm. It put up a great fight on my light tackle pole with 10lb. test. Caught it on a bobber at about 5.5ft. It was a delight to hall in and drew quite a croud of people and kids.......since the place was full with people cookin out...but what is it a channel? Looks really blue to be, like a stone blue?
Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice channel cat


----------



## aceman (Jun 20, 2005)

Yea, I hear there are a lot of young channels out there. I released this one, to get bigger.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice job. Glad to see that there are really fish in Hargus.


----------



## aceman (Jun 20, 2005)

I guess there are fish there. Mostly small, but fun. I hear in about 5 years the fishing will be good in many areas at this lake....i wanna go to deer creek or 
paint creek spill. used to go when i was younger. Im in the market for a small old boat on a trailer that is cheap if anyone knows of any....thanks.


----------



## aceman (Jun 20, 2005)

are there any big ones right outside of circleville twister? You know where that pull down is in circleville where the lane goes back? I went wading there and seen a MONSTER along the bank (monster for me) had to be 60 or over.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You talking about in the Scioto River? I have only fished it a few times and did not do too good but I know of people that have caught some really nice catfish from there. You live around Circleville?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Ace Are you talking about near the bridge off 22? I live up the road from it. When did you see it? That water is sooooo clear right now I can't believe I have not seen any decent ones lately. I stop by there alot to work my Chessies and let them swim around.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What do you do, send in the little cheesies to scout out carp for ya? Next time I go past and see little kids snorkling I'll know whats up.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

twistertail said:


> What do you do, send in the little cheesies to scout out carp for ya? Next time I go past and see little kids snorkling I'll know whats up.


That was my humor for the day... I'm laughing my a&& off right now...LOL!!!


----------



## aceman (Jun 20, 2005)

I was over by the 22 bridge about 3 weeks ago when i seen that big cat...just wondering if any fish are caught there....this thing was covered in moss and right up against the bank....then he/she just slowly swam away....love to tie into something like that.
If there are any boats for like 200-500 dollars, fixer- upers , barn boats or even 60's run about projects let me know.....i know i cant pay much, but if you know of something hollar back........thanks!
aceman


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Check w/ Big Chessie.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep I think Cheesie was trying to sell his. Check out the Columbus Dispatch, there are always some older cheap boats in there. Or just drive around Circlville and look for old boats and ask if they want to sell it. I know a guy who did that and the first few people he asked said no way but then he saw an old boat and went up to the door and asked about it and the guy said if you can get it in your truck take now! FREE!


----------

